# [Compilation Mailx] souci ebuild ?

## Winnt

Bonjour à tous,

Comme indiqué dans le titre j'ai un souci à la compilation de mailx alors que toutes les autres compilations passent sans souci.

Ci-dessous ce que donne la compilation.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1

 * mailx_8.1.2-0.20050715cvs.orig.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * mailx_8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1.diff.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * CPV:  mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mailx_8.1.2-0.20050715cvs.orig.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work

>>> Unpacking mailx_8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1.diff.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work

 * Applying mailx_8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1.diff.gz ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying mailx-8.1.2.20050715-nostrip.patch ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work/mailx-8.1.2-0.20050715cvs.orig ...

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c version.c -o version.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c aux.c -o aux.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c cmd1.c -o cmd1.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c cmd2.c -o cmd2.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c cmd3.c -o cmd3.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c cmdtab.c -o cmdtab.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c collect.c -o collect.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c edit.c -o edit.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c fio.c -o fio.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c getname.c -o getname.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c head.c -o head.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c v7.local.c -o v7.local.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c lex.c -o lex.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c list.c -o list.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c main.c -o main.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c names.c -o names.o

gcc -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDEBIAN -g -Wall -IEXT -O2 -march=native -pipe -c popen.c -o popen.o

popen.c: In function ‘handle_spool_locks’:

popen.c:486: attention : implicit declaration of function ‘lockfile_remove’

popen.c:494: attention : implicit declaration of function ‘lockfile_create’

popen.c:496: erreur: ‘L_SUCCESS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

popen.c:496: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

popen.c:496: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

popen.c:499: erreur: ‘L_NAMELEN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

popen.c:506: erreur: ‘L_TMPLOCK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

popen.c:513: erreur: ‘L_TMPWRITE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

popen.c:520: erreur: ‘L_MAXTRYS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

popen.c:527: erreur: ‘L_ERROR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [popen.o] Erreur 1

 * ERROR: mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2642:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make EXTRAFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work/mailx-8.1.2-0.20050715cvs.orig/'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1:

 * ERROR: mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2642:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make EXTRAFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mailx-8.1.2.20050715-r1/work/mailx-8.1.2-0.20050715cvs.orig/'

```

D'autre part j'ai un message étrange qui est lié à portage mais je ne vois pas comment le corriger.

J'avais penser à "nettoyer" portage mais comment faire sans risquer de tout foutre en l'air.

```

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

portage: COUNTER for mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for net-libs/liblockfile-1.08 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

portage: COUNTER for net-libs/liblockfile-1.08 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0

```

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'infos...

----------

